# Southern Ireland yarn shops



## Grankl (Sep 11, 2011)

We are visiting Ireland in a few weeks and looking to visit a knit shop or two. Any suggestions?


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Try knitmap.com

Type in the city you want. I found shops in Cork and Dublin, for example.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

I suggest you give an idea where you will be visiting & members in Ireland can help.


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

Me too!! Leaving next week!! A celebration trip for my husband's 70th birthday: a return to the land of his birth. Now, for those yarn shop.... Hmmmm, maybe a bigger suitcase??


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

where will you be going


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

knitwitgalaxy said:


> where will you be going


Not sure if you are talking to Grankl or me, but we are flying to Dublin and doing a large circle, going south first and up to the North (where the family lives) and then back to Dublin. This time we are avoiding the west coast as we have been there before and are exploring more in the centre of the country. With all those sheep, there should be lots of yarn!!


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

In Dublin: Winnies wool wagon & cafe Trimleston Booterstown, Co, Dublin ph: 01 2603734

Springwools The Olde Sawmills Walkinstown, PH: 01 4509134

This is knit Powerscourt Town Centre (off Grafton Street) ph: 6709981


The last 1 is in city centre the other 2 are in the suberbs all good but very different - sorry I cant help with any others. 

In Bangor Co Down there is a small good shop very near the train station.

Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

knitwitgalaxy said:


> In Dublin: Winnies wool wagon & cafe Trimleston Booterstown, Co, Dublin ph: 01 2603734
> 
> Springwools The Olde Sawmills Walkinstown, PH: 01 4509134
> 
> ...


Thank you. We will be spending a couple of days in Dublin on the way home so I will keep the best for last!!!!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

knitwitgalaxy said:


> In Dublin: Winnies wool wagon & cafe Trimleston Booterstown, Co, Dublin ph: 01 2603734
> 
> Springwools The Olde Sawmills Walkinstown, PH: 01 4509134
> 
> ...


It's a small world. I know that wool shop in Bangor. There is also one in Ballynahinch, and one in Lisburn. They are few and far between.


----------



## Grankl (Sep 11, 2011)

I will be landing in Dublin, visiting Kinsale, Killarney, Galway, & Ennis. Taking the southern route. I have used knitmap but it is not always reliable. It is not updated when shops are closed or moved.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

I have a friend near Cork. Don't know if she's a knitter, but I will ask her if she knows of any shops.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

LynneA said:


> I have a friend near Cork. Don't know if she's a knitter, but I will ask her if she knows of any shops.


Vibes & Scribes in Bridge Street Cork, I have never been there but have seen their adverts often.

I don't think the knit map is up to date in Ireland!!


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

So, I have noted down the various suggestions and bought a bigger suitcase! We leave on Monday, May 8th.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

OK, my Irish friend says she knows of a wool shop in Cork and also in Bantry town.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Also there is a shop belonging to a woolen mill in Glengarriff. Quite a few places around and friend Niamh says you can contact her when you arrive, if you'd like and she is not at work.


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

LynneA said:


> Also there is a shop belonging to a woolen mill in Glengarriff. Quite a few places around and friend Niamh says you can contact her when you arrive, if you'd like and she is not at work.


Thank you very much! I am not too sure of our timing but I am grateful for the contact info. We have three weeks to do a "circle route" excluding the west coast.


----------



## Grankl (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Grankl (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Grankl (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you! I do not have a clue how to pronounce her name. Leaving Wednesday, Dublin on Thursday!


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Her name is pronounced "Neave". Hopefully you can get together when she's not at work.


----------



## Grankl (Sep 11, 2011)

Never did get to visit any yarn shops but saw wonderful people and beautiful country. We loved it all.


----------



## Grankl (Sep 11, 2011)

It was too late to try and connect with her. I hated to miss that opportunity. Thank you for the contact info though!


----------

